# Spielt ihr Wächter?



## Merlord (21. April 2007)

Guckt Umfrage!


----------



## Kreze (30. April 2007)

Merlord schrieb:


> Guckt Umfrage!



Ja, ich spiel Wächter auf Vanjar(oder wie das heisst...) 

Kreze,Hobbit


----------



## Lotrofreak (13. Mai 2007)

Jo ich spiel auch Wächter: Hobbit-Wächter Lvl 12 auf Belegaer ( DE-RP ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (20. Mai 2007)

Ja, Wächter...
Level 22 
Realm Maiar


----------



## Dudutrane (8. Juni 2007)

yo Zwergenwächter

Ironmoure heißt der kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server Baelger oder wie es auch immer heißen mag (komische Namen haben die Server, wa?^^)


----------



## Ethrolas (10. Juni 2007)

Wächter 4 Life!!! 

Ohne uns geht gar nix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Juni 2007)

Wir Waffenmeister können auch tanken, wenn kein Wächter in Sicht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (12. Juni 2007)

Es stellt sich nur die Frage, ist man ein Wächter, oder spielt man ihn nur...
Denkt mal drüber nach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothalion (18. Juni 2007)

Ja ich spiele auch eine wächter auf lvl 31  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(und ich bereue es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## LOTRO-FREAK (8. August 2007)

Hoch auf uns Wächter!!!
ws andres kann ich mir fast net vorstellen
zu spielen!!!!


----------



## Kerindor (21. August 2007)

Derzeit 36er Elben Wächter auf Belegaer.
Möchte nichts anderes mehr spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (1. September 2007)

Bin ich hier die einzige weibliche Wächterin? ^^
Elben Wächterin, Lvl 22. Mit Herz und Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was die Zwerge über weibliche Wächter wissen, weiß ich schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (4. September 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Bin ich hier die einzige weibliche Wächterin? ^^
> Elben Wächterin, Lvl 22. Mit Herz und Seele
> 
> 
> ...



Och die Langbärte sind doch nur neidisch auf uns Elben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (5. September 2007)

Der unterschied warum Zwerge Äxte verwenden und Elben Schwerter liegt darin, dass man sich hinter den Axtblättern leichter verstecken kann... *g*


----------



## benbuffa (10. Oktober 2007)

Mein Zwerg Hellmut ist Level 19 und auch ein Wächter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte aber einen WoW-Rückfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulunki (11. Oktober 2007)

Nö hab nen Wächter aber immer dabei.
Bin der kleine kerl der dahinter steht und alles rettet ^^


Gruss Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## $n4re (5. November 2007)

Ich habe auch enen Wächter 
     Nattürlichei zwerg ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Goroloin Flammenaxt
Wächter 
Rüstungsschmied
in der zukünftigen Sippe ,,Die Entdecker der Hügelgräber´´
Morthond


----------



## kogrash (15. Dezember 2007)

was für eine sinnige Umfrage im Wächterforum...


----------



## Vetaro (12. Januar 2008)

BILD.T-Online.de :
Fast 90% der HdRO-Spieler spielen Wächter!
(Das verlinkt ist ungefähr so wie das Testergebnis.)


----------



## Corenn (5. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele nen Wächter (z.Z. auf Stufe46) und diese Klasse ist fürs Solospielen völlig vermurkst worden.

1. Schaden? Die Monster sterben eher vor Lachen als durch meine Waffe.
2. Trefferrate: Miserabel. Jeder Kundige trifft mit seinem Stab zuverlässiger als ein Wächter.

Mir bleibt die Hoffnung, dass sich der Wächter mit Buch12 *wesentlich* besser spielt.

In der Gruppe macht der Wächter schon Spaß gar keine Frage. Nur hat man i.d.R. nicht immer eine Gruppe bzw. nicht immer Lust auf eine.

Wie gesagt: Meine Hoffnung ist Buch12 (auch wenn der Fokus dort immer noch auf dem Tanken liegt) aber eine gewisse Skepsis bleibt.

my2cent


----------



## Talmanak (3. März 2008)

Ich Spiele einen Menschwächter Namens: Balator auf dem Server: Belegaer

(Bin erst seit gut 3 Tagen dabei, aber es macht mir sehr viel Spaß)


----------



## Dim (15. Mai 2008)

Ja, 
Name: Grimlord
Status: Wächter
Realm: Belegear
Rasse: Zwerg


----------



## BraaTakk (6. Juni 2008)

Bin zwar erst seit kurzem LOTRO, auf [DE]Vanyar am gamen, wählte aber als Main-Char den Zwerg,
selbstverständlich als Wächter!

Und ich konnte mich bis jetzt absolut nicht beschweren!
(Ist allerdings auch mein 1. MMORPG!)

TANKEN BIS DIE AXT GLÜHT!


----------



## Cyberflips (14. August 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wir Waffenmeister können auch tanken, wenn kein Wächter in Sicht ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja da glauben die wirklich dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trambolin (8. September 2008)

JA! Logo
Tfalin 42 Wächter Vanyar 
Twink Alarm^^


----------



## Rodney (8. September 2008)

49ger Wächter auf Morthond!


----------



## Fenrin (9. Dezember 2008)

Habe meinen Waffenmeister abgestellt, da ich irgendwie mit ihm nicht klar komme, seit ich wieder angefangen hab.  Der Wächter ist dafür ein grandioser Ersatz. So macht eine Tank-Klasse Spaß, sogar alleine. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht weit. 
(Bin auf Belegaer anzutreffen unter dem Namen Gaerwin.)

Und ich bin stolz einen menschlichen Wächter zu spielen! ^^


----------



## Fenrin (9. Dezember 2008)

Entschuldige für den Doppelpost. Internet war Schuld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (11. Mai 2009)

Ich find's merkwürdig das die Frage "Spielt ihr einen Wächter" in einem Wächter-Forum gestellt wird... Und dann 20 Leute nein antworten!


----------



## Set0 (7. Juli 2009)

53 Wächter auf Belegear!
Ich kann nichts gut... ausser tanken. Also logisch dass es nen Wächter wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## huladai (15. August 2009)

das ist eine absolut sinnfreie umfrage oder? vor allem wenn sie im wächterforum gepostet wird.

das ist so wie wenn du ins lehrerzimmer einer schule spazierst und fragst wer lehrer ist...


----------



## Voivod-Sklaventreiber (1. Dezember 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> das ist eine absolut sinnfreie umfrage oder? vor allem wenn sie im wächterforum gepostet wird.
> 
> das ist so wie wenn du ins lehrerzimmer einer schule spazierst und fragst wer lehrer ist...



Wie recht du doch hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


JA^^ Wächter Lvl60 Server Maiar


----------



## Gecko Dream (2. Dezember 2009)

Nein!

Ich spiele Hüterin!
Gefällt mir einfach besser!


----------



## Aius24 (14. Juli 2011)

Ja, einen Elbenwächter, Auf Belegaer, LVL 65 ÜGM Gehlerter und voll ausgebaut.. in allem


----------



## Hagazussa76 (18. Juli 2011)

Jepp Wächterin mit Laib und Seele Stufe 65 und zu allen Schandtaten bereit


----------

